# Let's see your bugs



## The Ninja (Apr 2, 2001)

Since I finally figured out how to post pictures let's see your beetles. here is mine.










[Modified by NBracer8, 8:05 PM 1-7-2003]


----------



## pdoel (Mar 14, 2001)

*Re: Let's see your bugs (NBracer8)*

Here's my 2000 Cyber Green GLX.
























For more pictures: http://forums.newbeetle.org/showthread.phps=&threadid=19679


[Modified by pdoel, 6:48 AM 1-7-2003]


----------



## blubuga (Jun 13, 2000)

*Re: Let's see your bugs (NBracer8)*

Here is mine from last spring


----------



## The Ninja (Apr 2, 2001)

*Re: Let's see your bugs (NBracer8)*

The borbet t's look great on the blue bug. What size are they.


----------



## Iago (Mar 11, 2002)

*Re: Let's see your bugs (NBracer8)*

Your pic isn't currently working, NBracer...


----------



## blubuga (Jun 13, 2000)

*Re: Let's see your bugs (NBracer8)*

They are 16" Running Dunlop Sp 9000 225/50ZR16


----------



## EDM (Sep 5, 2000)

*Re: Let's see your bugs (NBracer8)*

Here is my S with it's new shoes. 



















[Modified by SONIC S, 6:36 PM 1-7-2003]


----------



## NEU-BUG (Aug 18, 2002)

*Re: Let's see your bugs (SONIC S)*


----------



## The Ninja (Apr 2, 2001)

*Re: Let's see your bugs (NEU-BUG)*

Everyone: Please keep this on topic. I think this will be a great way for us to get ideas for modifing our cars.


----------



## NEU-BUG (Aug 18, 2002)

*Re: Let's see your bugs (NBracer8)*

hehe.. sorry.. i guess that top note was to me... here, if you're really interested.
http://www.geocities.com/projekt_v/yen


----------



## Luc (Jan 8, 2003)

*Re: Let's see your bugs (NBracer8)*

Hi,
This is mine:


----------



## EDM (Sep 5, 2000)

*Re: Let's see your bugs (Luc)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Hi,
This is mine:































[HR][/HR]​Looks good. What suspension are you running?


----------



## The Ninja (Apr 2, 2001)

*Re: Let's see your bugs (SONIC S)*

Sonic. How did you get your roof like that. That is something I have wanted since I saw concept 1 back in 94.


----------



## pdoel (Mar 14, 2001)

*Re: Let's see your bugs (NBracer8)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Sonic. How did you get your roof like that. That is something I have wanted since I saw concept 1 back in 94. [HR][/HR]​Paint?


----------



## EDM (Sep 5, 2000)

*Re: Let's see your bugs (NBracer8)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Sonic. How did you get your roof like that. That is something I have wanted since I saw concept 1 back in 94. [HR][/HR]​That's not my car, That's Luc's.


----------



## needmo_speed (Jan 10, 2002)

*Re: Let's see your bugs (SONIC S)*

what color are those wheels on luc's ride? i like that dark and shiny look.


----------



## EDM (Sep 5, 2000)

*Re: Let's see your bugs (needmo_speed)*

I think they are chrome.


----------



## paultakeda (May 18, 2002)

*Re: Let's see your bugs (SONIC S)*


----------



## volkswagen12 (Sep 18, 2001)

*Re: Let's see your bugs (paultakeda)*

Here's a few shots of mine.


----------



## eurotechracing (Aug 20, 2000)

*Re: Let's see your bugs (NBracer8)*

Here's one of mine.










[Modified by eurotechracing, 12:33 AM 1-9-2003]


----------



## stuex (Feb 18, 2001)

*Re: Let's see your bugs (NBracer8)*


----------



## Luc (Jan 8, 2003)

*Re: Let's see your bugs (SONIC S)*

My suspension are Weitec coilover.


----------



## Luc (Jan 8, 2003)

*Re: Let's see your bugs (NBracer8)*

The roof is black painted.


----------



## Luc (Jan 8, 2003)

*Re: Let's see your bugs (needmo_speed)*

The color of my wheels is a black chrome.


[Modified by Luc, 11:15 AM 1-9-2003]


----------



## The Ninja (Apr 2, 2001)

*Re: Let's see your bugs (Luc)*

Did you have a body shop paint the roof, what was the cost.


----------



## biglee (May 20, 2002)

*Re: Let's see your bugs (NBracer8)*

Heres my bug.


----------



## Iago (Mar 11, 2002)

*Re: Let's see your bugs (biglee)*

Before the HIDs and a few other things were done:


----------



## 02BeetleSport (May 21, 2002)

*Re: Let's see your bugs (biglee)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Heres my bug.















[HR][/HR]​awsome beetle... you dont wanna ship some of those bumpers over here do ya??


----------



## TTR BUG (Oct 17, 2002)

*Re: Let's see your bugs (biglee)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Heres my bug.















[HR][/HR]​Love that clean shaven look man


----------



## biglee (May 20, 2002)

*Re: Let's see your bugs (TTR BUG)*

Thanks you guys








I don't understand why you guys don't have the votex front available over there


----------



## biglee (May 20, 2002)

*Re: Let's see your bugs (biglee)*

i carried the shaved theme on the rear as well











[Modified by biglee, 4:09 PM 1-9-2003]


----------



## SeattleChad (Oct 26, 2002)

*Re: Let's see your bugs (biglee)*


----------



## Der Meister (Mar 19, 2002)

*Re: Let's see your bugs (SeattleChad)*

I love that set of pictures in Seattle. Sea-weet!








Here's one of my better half and our Silver Sport.


----------



## EDM (Sep 5, 2000)

*Re: Let's see your bugs (biglee)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Heres my bug.















[HR][/HR]​Hey I noticed your Bug isn't right hand drive.


----------



## andrew1984 (Jun 24, 2002)

*Re: Let's see your bugs (SONIC S)*

heres a head shot


----------



## daver71 (Oct 22, 2002)

*Re: Let's see your bugs (pdoel)*

NICE color contrasts. Great pics!








Daver


----------



## biglee (May 20, 2002)

*Re: Let's see your bugs (SONIC S)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Heres my bug.
















Hey I noticed your Bug isn't right hand drive.







[HR][/HR]​yes the first nb's over here were left hookers, it was a dealerships exdemo car and the first nb they took delivery of. its droped a lot in value since the right hand drive nb's arrived over here.










[Modified by biglee, 1:26 PM 1-10-2003]


----------



## EDM (Sep 5, 2000)

*Re: Let's see your bugs (biglee)*

I would love to get a right hand drive over here.


----------



## biglee (May 20, 2002)

*Re: Let's see your bugs (SONIC S)*

you saying that , its funny how some of you guys what the euro badges(blue and white) and we want yours . whats that all about










[Modified by biglee, 5:22 PM 1-10-2003]


----------



## SeattleChad (Oct 26, 2002)

*Re: Let's see your bugs (biglee)*

A wonderful member of NB.org made this for me...Mr. Bugglesworth is now GIF famous....








THANK YOU PIXELNEXUS!!!!!










[Modified by SeattleChad, 9:38 AM 1-10-2003]


----------



## SeattleChad (Oct 26, 2002)

*Re: Let's see your bugs (SeattleChad)*

Another pic....


----------



## 2002turboS (May 20, 2002)

*Re: Let's see your bugs (SeattleChad)*

How the hell do you post a pic here?


----------



## pdoel (Mar 14, 2001)

*Re: Let's see your bugs (2002turboS)*

You need to have the pic hosted somewhere. Once you have it hosted, you can type the url of it between (IMG)url goes here(/IMG)
Just substitute the ( and ) with [ and ].


----------



## MRVW00 (Oct 30, 2000)

*Re: Let's see your bugs (SONIC S)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Here is my S with it's new shoes. 


















[Modified by SONIC S, 6:36 PM 1-7-2003][HR][/HR]​OMG!!! That is _CAR PORN!!_ your NB is HOT!! I love the wheels. Platnium is my favorite.


----------



## 1 BAD NB (Mar 20, 2000)

*Re: Let's see your bugs (biglee)*

Biglee,
If you have the blue/white emblem on your airbag I'll trade you for my chrome/black. It's worth a try as I have 2 airbags.
Pic's of my car are here.> http://communities.msn.com/GCMANewBeetleRacing/homepage 
Later,
Eddie aka Birdman (Owner of 1 BAD NB)


----------



## EDM (Sep 5, 2000)

*Re: Let's see your bugs (MRVW01)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Here is my S with it's new shoes. 


















[Modified by SONIC S, 6:36 PM 1-7-2003]
OMG!!! That is _CAR PORN!!_ your NB is HOT!! I love the wheels. Platnium is my favorite.[HR][/HR]​Thanks!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## andrew1984 (Jun 24, 2002)

*Re: Let's see your bugs (SONIC S)*


----------



## protijy (Sep 5, 2002)

*Re: Let's see your bugs (SONIC S)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Here is my S with it's new shoes. 















[HR][/HR]​
not a huge Bug fan..... but that car is the ISH! WOW!


----------



## javablaze (Dec 10, 2000)




----------



## Pulgamovil (Dec 21, 2002)

*Bugsy*

Here is Bugsy 

Weird Sport 2002 Half Turbo S half Sport.....a mutant Bug? 
Mods: Outside all but the kitchen sink! Stage I APR Dinoed to 194Hp and 262 lbs/f at the wheels 
mods: 
Euro Emblems Front and Rear, Airdesign Vw germany rear spoiler (no drill), Wings West front spoiler, Carbon Brakes, Sunroof Tinted Spoiler, Tint all around, 1.8 Turbo Bagges in the B pillar, Apple Badge in the rear, Front Clear corners with superwhite blinkers, HID front lights, Foglamp clear stone covers/protectors, Rear twin muffler exhaust, Super stubby TVA antenna, Blue light under the rear spoiler (so it makes the blue rear hatch emblem more visible. Mudguards all around unpainted. Evos 5 Millie Miglia 17 rims . Koni Shock absorbers all around, 
On the inside: 
Turbo S dual color leather interiors (stock), Non heathed seats (???), german VW aluminium interior kit, two piece dash from Landspeed in silver, electroluminicent gauge dash, in blue and white, electric spoiler switch moved to the center console underneath the ESP controls, Twin lights on the same position to light the floor, twin light on the sunroof plastic cover to light the interior, Alien window Controller, Mp3 10 jukebox Sony, with the controler on the ceiling near the sunroof control, twin color leather steering wheel, aluminium door locks, Euro headlights switch, twin * inch speakers on the rear (infinitys) with dual tweeters (autobahn) dual rearviewmirror protectors. G2Altezzas in the back with led dual color blinkers and blue driving leds. front bumper protectors and one rear.


















[Modified by Pulgamovil, 5:37 AM 1-14-2003]


----------



## SpedRacer (Jan 4, 2002)

*Re: Let's see your bugs (SeattleChad)*

That has got to be one of the coolest pics I have seen of a NB.... Where exactly was that taken? The Background is awesome! Course, it could be because I live on the moon.. er... um... Las Vegas......


----------



## KTZbeetleTS (Mar 13, 2002)

*Re: Let's see your bugs (NBracer8)*

Here is my baby girl......
















Please let me know if these didn't work.............(as I'm sure someone will







)
I have pics of my last Beetle, but not online......working on that..........


----------



## Turbobug (Jun 8, 2000)

*Re: Let's see your bugs (KTZbeetleTS)*


----------



## Pulgamovil (Dec 21, 2002)

*Re: Insides*

How about this inside, even better than the skin....! this is where I live!


----------



## silvervwbeetle (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: Let's see your bugs (NBracer8)*




































[Modified by silvervwbeetle, 7:02 AM 1-15-2003]


----------



## III (Dec 14, 2001)

*Re: Let's see your bugs (silvervwbeetle)*

i like the one above this....
and the plat. S...
and of course representin', NEU-BUG


----------



## anlance337 (Apr 23, 2002)

*Re: Let's see your bugs (Der Meister)*

dude thats a sweet ride


----------



## silvervwbeetle (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: Let's see your bugs (III)*

thank you


----------



## NEU-BUG (Aug 18, 2002)

*Re: Let's see your bugs (III)*

hey trav,
funny seeing you in these parts... hehehe.. tryin' my best... aloha.


----------



## EDM (Sep 5, 2000)

*Re: Let's see your bugs (III)*

quote:[HR][/HR]i like the one above this....
and the plat. S...
and of course representin', NEU-BUG







[HR][/HR]​Thanks!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## silvervwbeetle (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: Let's see your bugs (NBracer8)*

heres my other beetle and it is for sale check link!


----------



## collier (Aug 6, 1999)

*Re: Let's see your bugs (silvervwbeetle)*

How about a little Isotope Green Turbo S look????



























[Modified by collier, 10:08 AM 1-17-2003]


----------



## 02BeetleSport (May 21, 2002)

*Re: Let's see your bugs (Turbobug)*

quote:[HR][/HR]








[HR][/HR]​







must have seats..... whered you get those? and how much?


----------



## VWNDAHS (Jun 20, 2002)

*Re: Let's see your bugs (02BeetleSport)*

Here's my vinilla.. erm.. chocolate '98 NB. No mods as I am a poor college student.
















*planned Mods include:
Selling this one when I graduate and buying a NBC 1.8T + some APR action.
-esr


----------



## YlwNewBug (Jan 5, 2000)

*Re: Let's see your bugs (esr)*

Here's my 1999 2.slow Buttercup....one of the first with the black top. everyone thought it was glass!








Then when the turbo came out, i traded in buttercup for this beauty...BatBug.
































Then i traded BatBug in for my new love.....
























Still love seeing all these modded bugs though!


----------



## Cobreth (Jan 22, 2003)

*Re: Let's see your bugs (silvervwbeetle)*









What rims are those?








What suspension and tire size is that?


[Modified by Cobreth, 12:02 AM 1-23-2003]


----------



## EDM (Sep 5, 2000)

*Re: Let's see your bugs (Cobreth)*

[QUOTE








What suspension and tire size is that?

[Modified by Cobreth, 12:02 AM 1-23-2003][/QUOTE]
I am running Neuspeed race springs and Bilstein struts.


----------



## Craige-O (Mar 1, 2002)

*Re: Let's see your bugs (SONIC S)*

I like this one!!!


----------



## BeetleAddiction (Nov 5, 2002)

*Re: Let's see your bugs (vtgolf)*

my previous beetle


----------



## BeetleAddiction (Nov 5, 2002)

*Re: Let's see your bugs (BeetleAddiction)*

my new beetle


----------



## BlueSleeper (Nov 9, 2002)

*Re: Let's see your bugs (SONIC S)*

Sonic S: What size are those OZ's, they have to be 19's, and what spacers did you uses for those rims... they meet up with the fenders freakin perfectly. Awesome car by the way, I really dig that clean drop look


----------



## EDM (Sep 5, 2000)

*Re: Let's see your bugs (BlueSleeper)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Sonic S: What size are those OZ's, they have to be 19's, and what spacers did you uses for those rims... they meet up with the fenders freakin perfectly. Awesome car by the way, I really dig that clean drop look[HR][/HR]​They are 19 x 8. I didn't use any spacers. The wheels are a 35mm offset which put them even with the fenders.


----------



## eunos94 (Mar 17, 2002)

*Re: Let's see your bugs (SONIC S)*

Here are a few pictures of my bug. I hope you enjoy.
The rims are 18X8 Mille Action Sports 


















[Modified by eunos94, 3:44 AM 1-24-2003]


----------



## The Ninja (Apr 2, 2001)

*Re: Let's see your bugs (eunos94)*

Thanks for sharing that picture. I have some clear rear corners that should be waiting for me at home, and they are going on a yellow beetle. They look nice.


----------



## III (Dec 14, 2001)

*Re: Let's see your bugs (NBracer8)*

pure sex mr. sonic S http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
peace
trav


----------



## EDM (Sep 5, 2000)

*Re: Let's see your bugs (III)*

quote:[HR][/HR]pure sex mr. sonic S http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
peace
trav[HR][/HR]​Thanks!! Hey me and the girlfriend are going to try to make it over to the island next summer. I will give you a shout when we do.


----------



## III (Dec 14, 2001)

*Re: Let's see your bugs (SONIC S)*

truuuuue that, sounds good http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
i was just showing my gf the mag article of your old cosmic too.... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ASurroca (Sep 3, 2001)

*Re: Let's see your bugs (III)*

Here's my Beetle in December '02 with but a few miles on the ODO
















And about six months ago... I'm working more on performance work than exterior work though...next exterior change will be a nice suspension setup though


----------



## TUrBoBitCh (Sep 2, 2002)

*Re: Let's see your bugs (NBracer8)*

http://ourworld.cs.com/TrIcKs2469/bbsbeetle.jpg


----------



## FastAndFurious (Feb 2, 2002)

*Re: Let's see your bugs (TUrBoBitCh)*

a little bit of this







































enjoy http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 02BeetleSport (May 21, 2002)

*Re: Let's see your bugs (FastAndFurious)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
couldnt get my pics to work



[Modified by 02BeetleSport, 9:36 AM 1-27-2003]


----------



## iRiE VeeDuBB (Jan 31, 2001)

*Re: Let's see your bugs (02BeetleSport)*


----------



## Rad (Jan 27, 2003)

*Re: Let's see your bugs (iRiE VeeDuBB)*

















Wife's Beetle, before the Wings West body kit


[Modified by Rad, 1:39 PM 1-27-2003]


----------



## EDM (Sep 5, 2000)

*Re: Let's see your bugs (Rad)*

Here are some of my girlfriends.


----------



## blubuga (Jun 13, 2000)

*Re: Let's see your bugs (SONIC S)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Here are some of my girlfriends. [HR][/HR]​What kind of body kit is this?


----------



## EDM (Sep 5, 2000)

*Re: Let's see your bugs (blubuga)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Here are some of my girlfriends. 
What kind of body kit is this?[HR][/HR]​That is the ATS/Cord kit.


----------



## VWCupBeetle (Jan 31, 2002)

*Re: Let's see your bugs (SONIC S)*


----------



## watson (Oct 3, 2002)

*Re: Let's see your bugs (VWCupBeetle)*

quote:[HR][/HR]








[HR][/HR]​W







W http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

